# Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.



## algenschreck (28. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier möchte ich unseren Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich vorstellen. Wir haben uns einen Teichfilter selber gebaut. Der Effekt ist so toll, daß wir einen kostenlose Teichfilter Bauanleitung, so wie unser Teichfilter ist, ins Internet gestellt haben. Das kann also jeder nach belieben nachbauen. Fotos von unserem 30000 Liter Teich folgen noch. Dann könnt ihr euch von dem klaren Wasser überzeugen. Denn behaupten kann doch jeder. Und alles ohne Chemie.
Bis dahin viele Grüße an alle Forumnutzer.
www.teichfilter.eu


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo

Danke !


aber :

_Safari kann den Server nicht finden.
Safari kann die Seite „http://www.teichfilter.eu/ nicht öffnen, da Safari den Server „www.teichfilter.eu nicht finden kann._


----------



## Elfriede (28. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Karsten,

ich habe die Seite neu eingegeben und konnte dann darauf  zugreifen.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Elfriede 

Danke !

aber 


geht immer noch nicht 

meinst Du das ? :? 

*gegoogelt*   mit Minus dazwischen 

http://www.teich-filter.eu/

hat zumindest die gleiche PLZ


----------



## Elfriede (28. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Ich habe einfach anstatt www.hobby-gartenteich.de, www. teich-filter.eu eingegeben, ohne http://

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## iocor (28. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*



			
				www.teich-filter.eu schrieb:
			
		

> einen *kostenlose* Teichfilter Bauanleitung, so wie unser Teichfilter ist, ins Internet gestellt haben


naja - mit soviel google werbung, dass man den inhalt kaum findet...


----------



## algenschreck (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo zusammen,

Werbung ist in der Tat vorhanden. Die Homepage wird aber eh noch überarbeitet. Wegen der Übersichtlichkeit. Auch mein Benutzername wird noch geändert. Ich wusste leider nicht, daß das nicht gerne gesehen wird. Im Namen aller eine großes ENTSCHULDIGUNG. Ich möchte hier keinem auf die Füsse treten  Schönen Abend noch
algenschreck


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo http://www.teich-filter.usw
mein Name ist Karsten
...

_ich bin hier dafür zuständig , mich immer mal in die Nesseln zu setzten !_   


ich hab früher auch mal mit sowas experimentiert ,

 

hat sich aber irgendwie nicht durchgesetzt ....... 

zumal die Preise für Regentonnen danach dermaßen angezogen haben :schizo 

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## algenschreck (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo 

so eine schöne Fotomontage sieht man selten.

Sicherlich eine vollkommene Lösung, wenn  man den Bodensee filtern will. 

Es gibt ja so viele Teichfilter Lösungen. Aber ich denke mit meiner Behauptung, daß es kein Patentrezept für den eigenen Teich gibt, liege ich nicht so verkehrt. Aber über Teichfilter, würd ich lieber in das andere Forenthema wechseln. 

Da auch ich und mein kleines Gartenteich Team vom Gartenteich fasziniert sind, wird es hier bestimmt interessant und lustig.

Bin etwas in Eile. Gruß
Matthias


----------



## algenschreck (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallooo 

hier mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## algenschreck (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Der Teichfilter läuft jetzt mal 14 Tage und das Wasser ist sehr klar geworden.
Ich muß wirklich sagen, daß wir mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sind. Natürlich bringen andere Teichfilterarten auch ein Spitzenergebnis. Das will man natürlich nicht in Frage stellen. Wie man auf den Fotos sieht, legen wir viel Wert auf einen natürlichen Bodenbewuchs, bei gleichzeitiger Koi Haltung. 

Daher muss der Teichfilter und die Mikroorganismen mit einem ziemlich Nährstoffreichen Wasser fertig werden. 

Ich hoffe die Fotos sind einigermaßen gut geworden. Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß  

algenschreck


----------



## lotharw (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Algenschreck,

ist das hintereinanderschalten vieler nicht uneffektiv ?

Sind Filter mit paraleller anordnung,(nebeneinander),nicht einiges wirkungsvoller ? 

So muß gefiltertes Wasser nicht nochmal und nochmal gefiltert werden.

Mfg
lothar


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

hi algenschreck

schön dich mal kennen zu lernen, ich bin jürgen der filterschreck. 



> hier möchte ich unseren Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich vorstellen. Wir haben uns einen Teichfilter selber gebaut. Der Effekt ist so toll, daß wir einen kostenlose Teichfilter Bauanleitung, so wie unser Teichfilter ist, ins Internet gestellt haben



wenn es die sind, besser nicht,
ich habe mir mal deine filter genauer angeschaut und zu fogendem ergebnis  gekommen. guckst du da:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495´

ich hatte damals nicht gewußt, das du hier mitglied bist und muß mich deswegen für meine wortwahl und belustigung entschuldigen.

aber ich hatte diesen fred geschrieben, weil ich es gar nicht mag,:evil 
wenn hier filter angeboten werden die nichts ......... (ich halte mich zurück).
dann werden sie hier auch noch als werbemittel benutzt und teuer verkauft.

wenn du dich hier als filter-konstrukteur und händler anbietest,
wäre es vielleicht besser wenn du dich mal hier umschaust, damit du was lernen kannst.



> Da auch ich und mein kleines Gartenteich Team vom Gartenteich fasziniert sind, wird es hier bestimmt interessant und lustig.



jo...ich freue mich auch schon darauf.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Mensch Jürgen, du bist wieder mal so herrlich ehrlich


----------



## Badener (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo zusammen,
ich verfolge diese Diskusion um die Teichfilter von "algenschreck" schon eine ganze Weile.
Ich bin Teichneuling und habe mich sehr intensiv mit dem Filterbau beschäftigt, und im Netz sehr viel darüber gelesen. Unter anderem bin ich auch auf die Seite von Algenschreck gestoßen und habe mir den Filter angeschaut. Leider kannte ich damals dieses Forum noch nicht. Letztlich habe ich mich auch für einen Tonnenfilter ( 4 Tonnen rund mit je 300 Liter ) entschieden, diesen aber wesentlich effizienter ausgeführt und bin mit dem Ergebniss immer noch nicht zufrieden.

*Hier meine persönliche Meinung:*
Alles was Jürgen-V in einem anderen Thread 





> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...d.php?t=17495´


 über die Wirkungsweise bzw. Nichtwirkung geschrieben hat geht völlig in Ordnung. Hier wird versucht einen nicht ausreichend funktionsfähigen Filter als einen "Topfilter" anzupreisen, und diesen auch noch teuer zu verkaufen. Als ich Algenschrecks Bauanleitung als unwissender Teichneuling durchlas, kamen selbst mir erhebliche Zweifel was die Filterwirkung anbelangt.
Wenn ich mir dann noch das Gästebuch von Algenschreck anschaue mit den vielen sehr zufriedenen Kunden, na ja wer`s glaubt.
Ich persönlich finde es super wenn solche Leute wie Jürgen-V Teichneulinge infomieren was Schrott ist und was funktioniert. Warum soll Jürgen Teichneulinge bewusst ins verderben rennen lassen wenn er solche primitive, überteuerten Filter sieht und davor warnt. Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich mich sehr viel im Vorfeld über Filter im Netz belesen und kann heute sagen es war fast nur Schrott dabei. Jeder der denkt etwas über Filter zu wissen und diese dann auch noch zufällig gleich baut und verkauft wirbt doch im Netz damit. Wie soll hier ein Teichneuling noch durchblicken welcher Eigenbaufilter wirklich was taugt.
Ich kann nur sagen: Jürgen mach weiter so, die Teichneulinge werden es Dir Danken.

Und dann immer diese Diskussion über die zu verbalen Äußerungen von Jürgen-V. Meiner Meinung ist Jürgen-V ( ohne Ihn zu kennen ) ein geradliniger. ehrlicher Mensch der sagt oder schreibt wie er es denkt. Liege ich falsch Jürgen?? Diese Eigenschaft wird von vielen geliebt ( weil jeder gleich weiß woran er ist ) und auch von vielen gehaßt ( weil sie mit dieser direkten Art einfach nicht klarkommen ). Also seid Ihm gegenüber ein bischen toleranter und verzeiht Ihm auch mal einen zu deftigen Satz  . 
Seid euch aber bitte im klaren: 
Von solchen Usern wie Jürgen-V werden sehr viele Neulinge sehr, sehr viel konstruktives lernen und nicht viele Euros in schlecht ausgeführte Filter nutzlos investieren.

Und jetzt habe ich ferig.
( wenn Ihr euch über Rechtschreibfehler wundert, dann schaut mal auf die Uhr. Ich bin jetzt seit 20 Stunden auf den Beinen. klappt leider nicht mehr besser.)


----------



## algenschreck (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Das klingt ja mal nach einem getürkten Post.  
Süss wie jemand den J.V aus der Bredullie zu ziehen versucht. Wer dahintersteckt wär mal interessant.
Mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## algenschreck (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Das hab ich noch vergessen. Liebe Marketing Agentur, wir haben euch im Visir.


----------



## algenschreck (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Vor lauter Screenshots und Ausdrucke machen bin ich gar nicht dazugekommen zu sagen wie sehr doch dieses Mitglied um J.-V wirbt. Die Aussage heißt, ihr sollt ihn vergöttern. Und auch die Produkte beachten, die er bewirbt.:__ nase 

Er versucht hald mich von allen Seiten unterzubuttern. Ein Neider?


  

Das wird ein Fang.
Der wagt sich noch dazu in meinen Vorstellungs Thread. Aber alles aufgezeichnet. Leider ist dieser Herr von J. nicht in der lage normal zu diskutieren.

Gruß aus meinem Vorstellungsthread. 

Matthias


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo Zusammen!



Mal ehrlich, hört das denn jetzt auch mal lamgsam auf?

Es könnte auch mal Ruhe eintreten.

Wie währe es mal wieder mit sachlichen Diskusionen?

Nicht immer Herr " J " oder Herr " A " hat gesagt und gemacht.

Das ist ja wie im Kindergarten: " Du ich weiß was .... der hat aber .... und ich nicht "

.


----------



## algenschreck (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Moin Moin,

@Frettchenfreund

Da geb ich dir zu 100% Recht. 

Damit denke ich ist hier wieder Ruhe in meinem Vorstellungsthread. 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Badener (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo ich nochmal,



> Das klingt ja mal nach einem getürkten Post.
> Süss wie jemand den J.V aus der Bredullie zu ziehen versucht. Wer dahintersteckt wär mal interessant.
> Mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen.


Also Algenschreck, wer bin ich:
Bin 38 Jahre, männlich, wohne zwischen Freiburg und Karlsruhe, Beruf Anwendungstechniker, technisch und handwerklich begabt, seit 1 1/2 Jahren einen 20 cm³ naturnahen Teich mit Substrat, 6 Koi a 25cm und 5 Orfen a 20 cm, Tonnenfilter mit 4 Tonnen a 300 Liter, 1 Tonne Vortex, 2 Tonne Bürsten und Matten, 3 Tonne Filterschnipsel, 4 Tonne gebr. Blähton. Nicht verwandt oder verschwägert mit Jürgen-V. Entfernung von mir zu Jürgen 370 Km!
Ich kenne Jürgen-V nur durch dieses Forum, und habe Ihn persönlich nie kennengelernt.



> Vor lauter Screenshots und Ausdrucke machen bin ich gar nicht dazugekommen zu sagen wie sehr doch dieses Mitglied um J.-V wirbt. Die Aussage heißt, ihr sollt ihn vergöttern. Und auch die Produkte beachten, die er bewirbt.
> Er versucht hald mich von allen Seiten unterzubuttern. Ein Neider?


Ich werbe um niemanden  . Schau Dir die ausführlichen und logischen Erklärungen von Jürgen und dann die teilweise nicht nachvollziehbaren Erklärungen von Dir mal an. Jeder der auch nur halbwegs klar denken kann wird dann bestätigen, dass Jürgen versucht Teichbesitzern vor allem Teichneulingen Wissen zum Filterbau zu vermitteln. Was ist daran wohl schlecht.  
Jürgen gibt meiner Meinung nach nur empfehlungen wie ein guter Filter funktioniert, kaufen muss ich mir deshalb keinen. Und in eine Sackgasse werde ich von Ihm auch nicht geführt.
Wer verkauft denn Filter von euch zwei  
Und auf was soll ich bitte neidisch sein: Auf Deinen Filter   wenn dann auf den Filter von Jürgen. Leider hab ich nicht das nötige Kleingeld dafür.

Als Teichneuling bringen mir die Ideen von Jürgen ( er hat wenigsten Ideen ) wesentlich mehr, als die Verkaufsargumente von Dir. Oder hast du einem Mitglied schon mal praktische Tipps zur verbesserung seines bestehenden Filter gegeben  
Ich glaube nicht.

Soviel zu diesem Thema von mir.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*



			
				algenschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ein Fang.
> Der wagt sich noch dazu in meinen Vorstellungs Thread.



Volker, ja wird Ruhe einkehren denn nach solchen öffentlich angedeuteten Drohungen werden vermutlich viele Leute nichts konstruktives mehr zu schreiben wagen. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust auf einen Rechtsstreit und werd mich jedenfalls aus der Diskussion hier raushalten.

Schade Matthias, das Du Dich auf das Niveau herabgelassen hast. 

Wolf


----------



## unicorn (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

bin ich froh dass wir einen Teich ohne Filter haben


----------



## hansemann (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo an alle,
jetzt muß ich auch noch meinen "Senf" hier abgeben.
Ich war selbst wochenlang auf der Suche nach einem Teichfilter für meinen Gartenteich (Koi-Teich traue ich mir hier nicht mehr schreiben, gibt sonst gleich wieder eines auf die Mütze) 

Es ist für einen Laien wirklich sehr schwierig, den "richtigen" Filter für seinen Teich  zu finden. Zuerst stolpert man irgendwie über oase z.B. Biotec 10 war es bei mir, dann liest man von viel zu kurzen Reinigungsintervallen in einem Forum und guckt weiter. Ich bin dann auf die Seite von "Algenschreck" gestoßen und war erstmal begeistert. Was ich positiv finde, ist die verständliche Beschreibung des Filters, die einfache Nachbaumöglichkeit, die Einkaufsliste für den Baumarkt und weitere für einen NEULING interessanten Informationen. Zum Glück bin ich dann auf den Bericht von Jürgen hier im Forum gestoßen und habe mich gegen diesen Filter entschieden. Ich hatte dann einen Modulfilter gekauft und Jürgen gab mir wertvolle Unterstützung, wie man diesen effizienter gestalten könnte. Ich habe aber den Filter wieder zurückgegeben, weil mich mein handwerkliches Geschick davon abgehalten hat, diesen umzubauen. Daraufhin wurde ich von Jürgen vom Hans zum Hänschen degradiert, was mich schon geärgert hat. :evil (kriegste jetzt zurück Jürgen).

Aber: Jürgen hat extrem viel Ahnung was Filtertechnik betrifft  
da darf er auch mal ein wenig über die Strenge schlagen (bei seíner direkten Wortwahl) 

Ich kann dir, lieber Algenschreck einen unbezahlbaren Tipp geben:
Verbünde dich mit Jürgen, nimm seine Ratschläge zur Verbesserung deiner vertriebenen Regentonnen an, und allen "Neu-Teichbesitzern" wäre wirklich geholfen

Ein schönes WE
Hans


----------



## zweistein25 (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*



			
				algenschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Vor lauter Screenshots und Ausdrucke machen bin ich gar nicht dazugekommen zu sagen wie sehr doch dieses Mitglied um J.-V wirbt. Die Aussage heißt, ihr sollt ihn vergöttern. Und auch die Produkte beachten, die er bewirbt.:__ nase
> 
> Er versucht hald mich von allen Seiten unterzubuttern. Ein Neider?
> 
> ...



In vielen anderen Foren ist es in die Forenregeln aufgenommen worden, dass Drohungen juristischer Natur mit einer permanenten Sperre belegt werden. Dies sollte auch hier praktiziert werden.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier ist unser Gartenteich oder auch Koiteich mit Teichfilter Eigenbau.*

Hallo mein lieber Hans!



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir, lieber Algenschreck einen unbezahlbaren Tipp geben:
> Verbünde dich mit Jürgen, nimm seine Ratschläge zur Verbesserung deiner vertriebenen Regentonnen an, und allen "Neu-Teichbesitzern" wäre wirklich geholfen



Das ist eine super Idee,

aber willst Du da den Schiedsrichter spielen wenn die zwei unterschiedlicher Meinung sind?

Ich nicht ..........  

.


----------

